# info on Uaru A. cichlids?



## phillum (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi was looking up info on Uaru amphs but can't seem to find much on them. I got a group of 4 since they were about 2 inches, now they vary from 4-6 inches each. Been almost a year since i got them. Looking to hopefully get a pair out of this group what are the chances of that happening with 4 of them? So far the first 3 hangout together but the 4th last one of pictures got kinda bullied out of the group by mainly the smallest one in the first picture and it mainly hangs out alone on the other side of the tank throughout the day now. They do share a community tank and the 3 in the group are the tank bosses.

I have yet to see them spawn. Sometimes they get really dark for a few seconds and at night when they rest they tend to lose their black spot. Saw some uaru have strong darker black spots on the body. They are the only fish i can't sex don't know how many males or females i got. Are they still too small to pair off and spawn? the smallest one is the most aggressive of the group surprisingly. The biggest one is huge compared to the other 3. Any information or tips would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------

